# Free Schwinn Tandem on craigslist!



## Volvoguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't know how "schwinn" it is, but looks like it from the small picture. Too far for me to drive, but somebpdy better pick it up!
http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/zip/2514650136.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 2, 2011)

*Vista*

It's a Schwinn look-a-like and I think they were made by Columbia. Mr Columbia would know for certain.They copied all of the Schwinn styles sometime in the 70's,as I remember. The headbadges even are oval like Schwinn.

Pat


----------



## comet77 (Aug 2, 2011)

Volvoguy said:


> Don't know how "schwinn" it is, but looks like it from the small picture. Too far for me to drive, but somebpdy better pick it up!
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/skc/zip/2514650136.html




I might drive from Wisconsin, cool tandem, I would love to have. Why can't I find deals like this here. LOL


----------

